

How Medium is building a new kind of company with no managers - vellum
http://firstround.com/article/How-Medium-is-building-a-new-kind-of-company-with-no-managers#

======
HarryHirsch
It all sounds quite like Wikipedia, which has its official hierarchy of
admins, and then its informal hierarchy of admins with clout. Despite its
advertised openness ("the encyclopedia anyone can contribute to") a lot of
stuff over there runs through back channels; _that is by design_. The project
has a reputation of being poorly run.

Run for the hills!

